# Video of tornado that passed just north of us



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

This tornado crossed I-75 at Crittenden Ky I http://www.wcpo.com/dpp/weather/weather_news/lucky-to-be-alive-friends-chase-tornado Original link was shut down that I had on here . TV station got it. 
This is the same link. Don't pay any attention to the commercial when you click on the video


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

WOW. Just, wow.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

WOW,I hate tornadoes.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

There was a lady that lives a few miles from us was on the exit ramp there, school teacher that has been fighting cancer and was coming from a cancer treatment, her van was found the next day with her in in over the enbankment with trees on top of her van. She didn't make it . Left a husband and 2 little kids behind. Scary to think when it crossed the interstate that was it for her.


----------

